# Two ex militry members charged cocaine



## X-mo-1979 (28 Aug 2009)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090828/national/military_cocaine_trafficking

By The Canadian Press
ADVERTISEMENT

OTTAWA - Two former members of the Canadian Forces have been charged with cocaine trafficking following wide-ranging investigations by military police.

Former Ordinary Seaman Kevin McArthur faces three charges, including drug trafficking, possession of a controlled substance and conduct that's prejudicial to good order and discipline, a charge under the National Defence Act.

He was a member of the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in St-Jean, Que., at the time of the investigation.

As well, former Pte. Ryan Sorbie was charged with drug trafficking at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.

Military police say the charge resulted from a six-month investigation and also involved cocaine.

Maj. Daniel Dandurand, acting commanding officer of the Forces National Investigative Service, says the charges show how seriously the military responds to allegations of drug use.


It says two "ex" however from the story it sounds like they got caught while serving.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (28 Aug 2009)

How the heck does an Ordinary Seaman at St Jean find the time to coordinate such an activity?  I wouldnt be surprised if there were more players involved.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Aug 2009)

In every part of society, even including Defence Force members, has its losers.  Here's two now ex members.

Pathetic!

Discipline by example PLEASE.

OWDU


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Aug 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> How the heck does an Ordinary Seaman at St Jean find the time to coordinate such an activity?  I wouldnt be surprised if there were more players involved.



What coordination?  I don't think they are claiming he is in the same league with Pablo Escobar.  While there may be others involved, it doesn't take a whole lot of intelligence (and the lack thereof was probably the reason he got caught) if, for example, he brought a small quantity of coke from home when he went to St. Jean (or he had a friend send him some in the mail) and then asked someone (who he thought was a fellow numbnuts) if he wanted any.

Here is a more complete (later) version (same link) of the article quoted in the opening post.



> By Murray Brewster, The Canadian Press
> Fri Aug 28, 2:12 PM
> 
> OTTAWA - Two former members of the Canadian Forces were charged with cocaine trafficking following separate, wide-ranging investigations by military police.
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2009)

Could it be that OS Fucktard at CFLRS was caught/committed the crime on DND property and was nabbed by MPs,and Pte Numbnuts was caught/charged by civilian law enforcement, hence the trial in civie court?  

Regardless, 2 less shitpumps spreading their crap around.


----------



## derael (29 Aug 2009)

Make an example of them.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Sep 2009)

How about 2 years less a day in Edmonton and then serve their sentence in civy prison. Probation by doing the laundry in a detox centre by hand. At least they wern't trying to smuggle across the border in military vehicles.


----------



## time expired (21 Sep 2009)

Click onto"Mexico collapseing" thread and find out what these ar§%!oles
are supporting.
                    Regards


----------

